# direct trimmer



## MeryTranslator

Hi and very good afternoon to everyone. 

I have to translate this user's manual to Spanish and I am having problems with one expression: "Direct Trimmer" (as well as "Forward/backward trimmer" and "Left/right trimmer". They are a set of instructions to use a drone, and I don't have the product so I cannot try it and see how it works. Could someone give me a hand, please? 


Best regards, wonderful page!

Maria


----------



## Mr.Dent

From the word reference.com dictionary:
*trim* _n_ (plane: angle of attack) (_avión_) compensación _nf_
*trim* _n_ (direction of ship's sails) (_navegación_) compensación _nf_
    preparación _nf_
    presencia _nf_

_So, the control that allows you to control the trim is called the trimmer._


----------



## MeryTranslator

Perfect, now I totally got it. What about the high/low speed mold? Could "controlador de potencia" express the meaning that it conveys or is it something different from that? 

Thank you so much! 

Maria


----------



## spilorrific

By the way, welcome to this WR forum.
L


----------



## MeryTranslator

Thank you so much ! 

Any advice?


----------



## MeryTranslator

Cheers!


----------



## spilorrific

Don't put links to videos in the forum.  I did that and was kindly told by a moderator not to do so again.
Also, use the inbox to contact other forum members.
The forums are a fabulous resource. Enjoy!


----------



## MeryTranslator

I see, great!


----------



## spilorrific

Actually, let me amend that. The moderator told me to seek permission from her or one of any of the moderators first.


----------



## Mr.Dent

Geberally they like only one question per thread -- so, start a new on


MeryTranslator said:


> Perfect, now I totally got it. What about the high/low speed mold? Could "controlador de potencia" express the meaning that it conveys or is it something different from that?
> 
> Thank you so much!
> 
> Maria


I don't know. Start a new thread with that question and you will likely get an answer. The forum prefers only one item translated per thread anyway.


----------

